# Dress Camp



## sharronmarie (Apr 13, 2008)

I really love the packaging, but is it WOC friendly?? Is anyone getting anything from this collection?


----------



## nunu (Apr 13, 2008)

I think the lipstick is WOC friendly. I am nc43 and i think i'm going to get the lipstick and both lipglasses.


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi -  yes the dresscamp collection def is WOC friendly. I'm an NC42 and I've got the palette and lipstick both are gorgeous for dark skintones. The pink blush is really frosy and sheer (not like sweetness BPB). Looks fab!


----------



## J90 (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_Hi - yes the dresscamp collection def is WOC friendly. I'm an NC42 and I've got the palette and lipstick both are gorgeous for dark skintones. The pink blush is really frosy and sheer (not like sweetness BPB). Looks fab! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
heya! Im from London too and I really want to get my hands on the palette, where did you get yours from? Is it available here or did you go abroad? x


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 13, 2008)

It is/was available in Harvey Nicks, but apparently there was only 22 of each item and since it was released on the 10th I doubt there's any left.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_Hi - yes the dresscamp collection def is WOC friendly. I'm an NC42 and I've got the palette and lipstick both are gorgeous for dark skintones. The pink blush is really frosy and sheer (not like sweetness BPB). Looks fab! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
can you please please swatch the lipstick, Im an NC42 too and i dont know what to get yet the two glosses or one ls and a lg


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 17, 2008)

what the...

how is everything it sold out already??


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 17, 2008)

it was sold out since yesterday which was the release day. THIS COLLECTION WENT QUICK! im so glad i checked yesterday since it was supposed to be released on the 17th.


----------



## neezer (Apr 17, 2008)

then it must not of been released in NC because i only have seen it online.....but man i want all of those lipsticks!


----------



## neezer (Apr 17, 2008)

and i think it is WOC friendly, but i think all colors are WOC friendly...you just gotta know how to apply them


----------



## quizshow (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_then it must not of been released in NC because i only have seen it online.....but man i want all of those lipsticks!_

 
It was an Asia exclusive collection, so I guess that's where the bulk of the product was released.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm thinkin' that the eye shadow colors are dupe-able. Hmmm....I'm not diggin' the lippies. I don't know how fitting that would be for my NW45 skin. I'd love to see swatches though!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AfricanaEyes* 

 
_I'm thinkin' that the eye shadow colors are dupe-able. Hmmm....I'm not diggin' the lippies. I don't know how fitting that would be for my NW45 skin. I'd love to see swatches though!_

 
On temptila she was able to find dupes for the pallette. I'm kinda pissed that I couldn't get it.


----------

